# Slayed 'em @ Fort Pickens and Nat'l Seashore



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Recently moved to the area from up north and did not hesitate to try my luck along the Nat'l Seashore and Fort Pickens. Early one morning I landed two Bonita on a white Pomp jig and one on the fly, all within 10 yards of shore. The bright sun, light surf, clear water and birds made them easy to spot. Landed three redfish, one at 10 pounds, 4 pomps, and 12 sea cats up near Ft P. All but the bonita were caught fishing where the rip current take a 90 degree turn out to the Gulf using a 3 oz weight on a pomp rig with frozen shrimp. I spent 5 to 10 minutes to read the break and pick the best spot to cast, all the while waiting maybe ten minutes before a hook up. This is way better than ice fishing!:thumbup:


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

Niiice bonita! Did you eat him? Never really had bonita, but aren't they like the canned tuna?
Yeah, GoM fishing kicks ass.... Best i've seen.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

but you miss the snow and ice- just kidding thanks for posting - nice fish


----------



## Konq (Jan 27, 2012)

Grats Nice catch!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

When was this? Dead over here in Navarre.


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Great catches! That looks like a blast!


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Bobos are fun to fight and make great shark bait but not for table fare. Super bloody and typically wormy. Someone may object, but that's my $0.02. Those pomps on the other hand are simply delicious. Great catch... looks like you had a blast. Welcome to the coast; your fun has only begun... wait till Spring hits


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

:thumbup:
great catch! feeling like im going through fishing withdrawls! 

TRP


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> When was this? Dead over here in Navarre.


Yea I have been consistently striking out in Navarre lately...awesome fish!


----------

